# Realizations about my family changed my life.



## rehemazakari (Apr 7, 2014)

I used to post on here when I was back in school. I can’t believe how weak and dumb I used to be.....

Truly at age 25, I left my moms house after being physically attacked by both my brother and father.

I grew up with all three members of my family using me as a punching bag. I suffered from depression and anxiety, had trouble making friends, and was always miserable despite living in a house in the suburbs, graduation college.....

This is crazy. Realizations about my life that once made me depressed, not fill me to the brim with hatred. 

It’s just looking at myself now and how far I’ve come.

At 26 I now have my first apartment in the state capital, new car and work full time as a phlebotomist.....

Where I once was so desperate for friendship that I posted on here looking for texting buddies, I can now boldly go out and approach any man I want, any friend I want. 

Without the stress of being a certain way and constantly monitored and judged, talked about, I am finally free of my social anxiety (I still prefer to spend majority of my tune alone) 

NEVER AGAIN!


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Congratulations!  Takes a lot of courage to overcome that abuse. But you should not be calling abused people (including your past self) weak or dumb.


----------



## RSxo (Apr 19, 2018)

That's amazing to hear, congratulations! Here's to further success for the future


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

Great job overcoming the SA issues. Sorry about the abuse from your family. I went through a lot of the same thing. It can really mess a person up.

So how did you gain your confidence and overcome your SA? Perhaps your experience can help others


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Good for you. Keep up the good work. I know when I am working full time and have that constant customer interaction it almost diminishes my sa somewhat. But as I stop working it comes back like a rain storm.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

That's awesome! Good for you for having the strength to move on and improve yourself.

You're definitely stronger than I am. I had an abusive family as well and I'm still screwed up mentally at almost 30. I've improved a bit, have a partner and I can hold down a job, but I'm still very much a mess. I sometimes find myself talking to others in the same way my abusers talked to me, and it's really hurting my ability to get by in the world. I wish I wasn't this way.


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm happy for you. It's always fun to read a success story. It seems like you did overcome things that got to you before. Congrats!


----------



## CarpeLibrum (Jun 2, 2015)

Congrats to you! Very inspiring. Much like the others, I enjoy hearing about folks overcoming their SA. Keep at it!


----------



## shouldeyefallbehind (May 26, 2014)

I am soo jealeous, er I mean happy for you, but seriously can I have your life?


----------



## Ben7731 (Jan 31, 2018)

my dad was a narcissist mom had borderline personality disorder, and I subconsciously thought everyone was like that, one when I told God I would try to talk to parents even tought I didn't want to start with them, and both of them flipped out, the Holy Spirit said to me "it's not you it's them" otherwise I never would relized anything was wrong with them


----------



## lolita (Mar 28, 2019)

Congrats! I also live in the state capital on NC


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

It’s amazing how far you’ve come, you’re doing great. It’s cool seeing others on here that live near me!


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

rehemazakari said:


> At 26 I now have my first apartment in the state capital, new car and work full time as a phlebotomist.....
> 
> Where I once was so desperate for friendship that I posted on here looking for texting buddies, I can now boldly go out and approach any man I want, any friend I want.
> 
> ...


Excellent job overcoming the Social Anxiety issues. Sorry about the abuse from your family. I went through a lot of the same thing. It can really mess a person up and takes a lot to overcome.

So how did you gain your confidence and overcome your SA? Perhaps your experience can help others on this site


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Your progress is phenomenal, especially considering all you’ve endured. You have a tremendous amount to be proud of. Good luck with the continued growth and healing.


----------

